# Multi-functional leash?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone have recommendations for a multifunctional leash or police lead, 6' long (ish), one that can be attached to a belt loop or clipped to a belt? Speaking of belt loops, anyone have a good recommendation for that?

http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=61

I was considing that one, but I wonder if there are maybe better ones out there for a reasonable price? Cloth or leather makes no difference, but if it helps, we do step on the leashes a lot at training and it's been very useful so the leash needs to withstand being squooshed to the wet ground.







My dog is 47 lbs but can hit the end of the leash pretty hard.

http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2207

I was also looking at that one, but not so sure about the leather.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Never used these myself, but Leerburg's quality is awesome. I have their handmade Amish leather leashes in several lengths, as well as a couple of their collars. You might look here:

http://leerburg.com/leashes.htm


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have the leerburg police leash and LOVE it! Not only is it easily worn (uh, carried) by me... the same leash can be used for 2 dogs. Love that I can just grab one leash when I go for those hikes with the dogs.

http://leerburg.com/policeleash.htm



















This company, makes the Ultimate Leash (click here) 

The are similar but not leather.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I got a similiar one on sale at PetsMart about 18 months ago... It's terrific on many counts. It's easy to wear bandollier style when I ride (I've lost a lot of leashes on the trails) and easy to hitch the dog to a post or tree, too.

Tuesday Morning had them but they were rivited only so you'd want to have those places stitched. Still it was a deal.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've had one of the nylon ones - I probably still have it somewhere - and thought it was a really nice leash because you can use it in so many different ways, and use it as a temporary tie-out as well.

I prefer my rope lead, tho.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I love that Leerburg leash, but over $40? I'm having a tough enough time convincing my fiance on one that's in the mid-$20s.







I've also ran into this one: http://www.elitek9.com/Leads/index.htm#asat scroll down to the ASAT police lead and belt loop. Doesn't look too bad. 

Nylon would be great, too. I wonder if Petsmart still has them; I'd like to see one in person.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Hmm. Regarding PetsMart I found mine in the clearance bin. I think they run about 26$ regular. Used full out as a single lead it's about 8 ft. I don't have the tag handy or I'd give you that info. 

Keep in mind how unpleasant a nylon lead is when it gets pulled through your hands....


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have one of the ASAT leads, Diana, and they're really nice quality. They're a non-leather that looks and feels kind of like leather, and pretty comfortable in your hand. I have a regular one, not the police one, but they're real nice and the company is nice to deal with. (Though you have to call to order, they don't have online ordering - at least they didn't when I last ordered.)

The nylon ones can be found at most Petsmart locations - I think a lot of people don't notice them because they're hanging up and you can't really see that they're convertible until you pull them out. In my Petsmart, they're by the leather leads and collars.

The nylon convertible leads are pretty thick (like double the thickness of other nylon leads) and I've found it to be pretty comfortable on your hands - nothing like the thin (but pretty) nylon leads Petsmart sells.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a leather "Police Lead" I got from Ray Allen over 25 years ago and it is still like new.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I have two that I got from PetSmart, one is nylon and one is leather. I prefer the leather one, but both are nice leashes and neither are showing any wear. I think the nylon was about $18 or so & the leather was in the $20's. If you have a dog that really pulls, the nylon is not comfortable to hold very long.

Kristina


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.activedogs.com sells "police leads." (We call them service dog leads in my world







) as well. They often have a couple different leads of different quality, and therefore different prices. 

Gosh, I managed to get mine for $8.99 each from my old trainer. I bought three. When I lost one, I bought 2 more from a new trainer for $24.00 and complained about the price.







Now I'm looking at these prices! Wow! The mark-up on these things is crazy!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM I wonder if Petsmart still has them; I'd like to see one in person.


I also have the leather one from Petsmart and have been using quite a bit since I added Lancer to the household. It seems to be part of their regular inventory as I've seen it in their leash aisle regulary.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I may have to take a peek at Petsmart now! 3K9Mom, I'm sure I'm not the only one who's a bit envious on that leash price.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*No leash, got a carabiner*

Well I didn't pick up a leash yet, but I did pick up a nice, sturdy carabiner from Tractor Supply Co that supposedly handles up to 800 lbs. It's big enough to hook over my belt and attach either my thin long lines or my thick daily-use leash and this is exactly what we needed and is perfect for training sessions and will be great in class. Renji is firmly attached to me even if I drop the leash and we've been doing a lot of work where I control him with redirection or body blocks, voice commands, and I really don't have to use the leash for pops and redirects as much as I used to, so I think this will work for now.

I tell you what though, if I ever had the goods to make my own leashes, TSC has all sorts of rings and lots of types of snaps (even nice brass ones) that anyone could make an awesome leash from. Pretty snazzy!


----------



## Mnemosyne (May 27, 2007)

*Re: No leash, got a carabiner*

I got a "police leash" about 6 months ago, and I love it. I hate using a leather leash (it makes your hands stink like leather) and nylon hurts your hands sometimes, so I went for the "leather alternative." I wasn't really sure what that was before I ordered it, but it turns out to be some sort of rubbery, textured material that looks a lot like leather, though it's heavier. You can pretty much tell it's never going to split, break or tear though, just by feeling it. It's probably very similar (or the same) as the one Historian was talking about above.

I got mine from here:
http://www.workingdogs.com/shop/prod--dog-leash-lead-nylon-ramtech-police.html
It's made by "Ray Allen." It's pricey, but I can easily see it lasting 10 years, maybe more, so I figured that it's probably cheaper in the long run than buying a cheap leash that I'd have to replace in a few years. 

I usually wear it around my waist, my husband usually wears it bandoleer style, so we both enjoy the versatility. Also, because of the material it's made of, it never hurts my hands, no matter what. My hands used to get torn up all the time by our old nylon leashes. The biggest downside is probably how heavy it is, but I think we've all gotten used to it by now.


----------

